# Size 28 tire on a Roubaix?



## eyefly (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm getting my 2005 Roubaix Elite ready for a five day tour, the Tour de Kota, next month and would like to put on tires appropriate for the ride. Does any one know if a size 28 wil fit?
Thanks


----------



## steelman (May 6, 2007)

My 05 Roubaix easily takes the Conti Ultragator in 28mm, which I use on all my road bikes and would even fit a Panaracer Pasela in 32mm.
See here:


----------



## bernmart (Sep 7, 2005)

eyefly said:


> I'm getting my 2005 Roubaix Elite ready for a five day tour, the Tour de Kota, next month and would like to put on tires appropriate for the ride. Does any one know if a size 28 wil fit?
> Thanks


Not to hijack, but how are you packing your touring gear on your Roubaix? Have you managed to mount some kind of rack? Or. . . .?


----------



## eyefly (Apr 29, 2006)

The tour is supported, so I'll only be using a seat bag. We'll be riding between 50 and 100 miles per day and the route passes through a small rural town every ten miles or so.

BTW I ended up putting on size 28 Continental Four Season Grand Prix's at the suggestion of my LBS, hopefully they will keep the flats to a minimum!


----------



## bernmart (Sep 7, 2005)

Sounds great. Thanks for the information.


----------

